

UK council to send obese people 'motivational' texts - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3500310/council-send-obese-people-motivational-texts/

======
blueskin_
..if they sign up.

Here comes another horrendously expensive government scheme with a total
audience of 10 people.

